# Apogee Symphony mk2 8x8 vs Focusrite Red 8Pre



## JamesIV (May 14, 2020)

Hi friends! After 11 years, I’m going to upgrade from my 2009 Mac Pro to the rack mount new Mac Pro. I’m also planning to upgrade my audio interface to either the Apogee Symphony mk2 8x8 thunderbolt or the Focusrite Red 8Pre. I use Logic if that makes a difference. I’d love to get your thoughts on which one is better (I also realize that is subjective). Thanks so much!


----------



## holywilly (May 14, 2020)

I’m on the same boat choosing either symphony my II or Red. However, we decided going for the Red, for Dante connection. Our studio is now under renovation and will be done in July, the new gears will arrive around the same time.

I have listened to both interface with our trusted PSI monitor. Both are delivering very precise and clear sounding, the Red has a little bit more detail in higher frequency and mid range, it’s easier to work with VI’s when composing. Apogee has a little bit warmer and round sounding, in my opinion.

Connection wise, Red is far more flexible than Apogee, we work with Cubase, logic and ProTools, 4 composing rooms and 1 recording/mixing room, Red allows us to control, listen, record easily with Dante.

personally, I’ll go for Red, it’s just ultra flexible.


----------



## JamesIV (May 14, 2020)

holywilly said:


> I’m on the same boat choosing either symphony my II or Red. However, we decided going for the Red, for Dante connection. Our studio is now under renovation and will be done in July, the new gears will arrive around the same time.
> 
> I have listened to both interface with our trusted PSI monitor. Both are delivering very precise and clear sounding, the Red has a little bit more detail in higher frequency and mid range, it’s easier to work with VI’s when composing. Apogee has a little bit warmer and round sounding, in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Holywilly! I didn’t know if there might be some Apogee/Apple (Logic) magic that might outweigh the Symphony’s lack of flexibility when compared to the Red 8Pre. Good info! Thanks again!


----------

